# Droid X Gb Source Code



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

I was just thinking of pestering Motorola for the GB code for the Droid X (GPL and all that jazz).

Anyway, I went to check out the SourceForge site, and it looks like there might be movement on that front. There was a directory created less than 2 hours ago for .605. So, maybe we will finally get the code dump.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/droidx.motorola/files/DroidX%20Source%20GB/VRZ_MB810_4.5.605/


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

It appears they're just being a code tease yesterday.









edit: grammar


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

And....it's up. Last night sometime. I wonder if this will help any of the ROMs or if it not really helpful at this point.


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

TeutonJon78 said:


> And....it's up. Last night sometime. I wonder if this will help any of the ROMs or if it not really helpful at this point.


I'm not exactly sure, but maybe it will help get HDMI-out on 2ndInit roms.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Not to helpful. Unfortunently the locked bootloader is the real issue hindering progress IMHO. While the source code will be helpful for somethings, like HDMI possibly, over all it won't mean to terribly to the x this late in the game I don't think. Then again I could be wrong, happens quite often heh.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

On a related note, the kernel code was corrupt. I send a friendly little email, and they reuploaded the file which now works. So, we now have access to full 605 kernel code.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

It's kind of pointless to release the source code for a kernel for a device that has an encrypted bootloader; you won't be able to replace it anyway =\ 
I am excited to go to the Nexus side of things.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, I did some of the boring lifting work. I DL'ed all the kernel source for Droid X (605), D2g (4.5.1_57_D2G-38), and Defy+ (4.5.1-134_DFP-89).

Under each source tree, there are few common directories:
bionic
build
external
hardware
kernel
motorola
system

I diff'ed the X->D2g and X->Defy+ to show what was different. I was curious, so if no one uses it, then so be it. I thought it might help the X dev's find where the little bugs keeping things from working are hiding. If a file is missing, it is because there were no differences in that directory. The compare options for diff were : "-E -r -b -B --ignore-file-name-case". And with the difference being so minor, I think most of the OMAP3 Motorola devices could probably share the same base source code for CM/MIUI with only differences being for the very specific individual changes (like physical keyboard, etc.).

View attachment x-d2g-bionic.txt

View attachment x-d2g-build.txt

View attachment x-d2g-external.txt

View attachment x-d2g-kernel.txt

View attachment x-d2g-motorola.txt

View attachment x-d2g-system.txt

View attachment x-dp-bionic.txt

View attachment x-dp-build.txt

View attachment x-dp-external.txt

View attachment x-dp-kernel.txt

View attachment x-dp-system.txt


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

We already do actually. For instance on MIUI we ported from the Defy. Then to the X and finally to the droid 2 and the droid 2 global. The Hijack zip for 2nd init has been unified and all thats different these days is the proprietary libs and a few bins.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> We already do actually. For instance on MIUI we ported from the Defy. Then to the X and finally to the droid 2 and the droid 2 global. The Hijack zip for 2nd init has been unified and all thats different these days is the proprietary libs and a few bins.


We do it better than motorola. By the way, voice input is really freaking awesome.

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

well, I was commenting more about CM, since it seems like they have separate repos for each device (at least the official ones, not sure how RevNumbers does it).


----------

